# Towing with the Q7 3.6



## sdtreg (Dec 10, 2003)

Hello Q7 Owners,
I am considering the purchase of a new 2008 Q7 3.6 S-Line. I am looking for some feedback from anyone who has actually towed with the V6. 
Any comments or feedback would be appreciated. 
thanks !


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Towing with the Q7 3.6 (sdtreg)*

Wait for the 3.0 TDI, more torque


----------

